# Happy Birthday Dante!



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

What a crappy birthday for Dante.
No birthday pictures this year since his leg is all fat, he didn't get a special breakfast because he couldn't eat before the MRI and now he's miserable from the anesthesia.

I can't believe he's 4, where has the time gone?

Happy birthday Bubba!

On the way home (4ish months old)









1st Birthday









2nd birthday









3rd Birthday









4th Birthday
Coming soon


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Happy 4th Dante! Hope ya are better soon


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Dante!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dante you big hunk!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Happy birthday big boy. Hope you're back to your old self soon.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures...looking forward to block 4


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 4th Birthday. Hope you celebrate in style.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy 4th Birthday, Dante. Feel better soon.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well Happy Birthday Dante!!! What a handsome young man you are! Hope you are feeling back to your old self again soon!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday darlin'!!! Cherry sends you kisses and hopes you feel better soon


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day! Hope you're up and around soon! Waiting for that 4th b'day picture!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, beautiful Dante








get well wishes, too


----------

